# Thin parts machining.



## bigrigbri (Aug 21, 2011)

If say, a washer wants thining down some after p/off holding it is very difficult.
If you chuck a piece of say ally and face it true then using CA glue the washer say to the ally, clamping with the t/stock till set.
The part can be machined qute accuartely and when done the job can be given a gentle wafting with a blow torch to just raise it to around 150 c hot to the touch and the job should just nudge off the ally with a piece of nylon (soft) to avoid damage.
Done.

Brian.


----------

